# Amy Hennig (Uncharted, Legacy of Kain) Joins Visceral Games for Star Wars Game



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Steve Papoutsis, manager of Visceral Games (Dead Space, Dante's Inferno) announced on EA's website today that Amy Hennig has joined the team as they work on a new Star Wars title.



> I couldn’t be more excited to welcome Amy Hennig to our team at Visceral Games and EA as Creative Director on our Star Wars project.
> 
> Amy has long been recognized as one of our industry’s top visionaries, and is coming off an amazing run as the Writer and Creative Director of the Uncharted franchise. But her contributions go beyond the games she helped create at Naughty Dog and at Crystal Dynamics, where we worked together many years ago. As both a colleague and friend, I’ve always admired her approach to creative development – focusing on nailing down the soul of a game first, and then making sure the writing, the gameplay, the design and the art comes together to form a unified, interactive experience for the player.  This fits in perfectly with what we’re trying to do here at Visceral and Amy’s going to help us continue in our pursuit to make the most thrilling, immersive games in the world.
> 
> ...



.

For those unfamiliar with Hennig's work (come on, really?), she was initially part of EA but joined with Crystal Dynamics in the 90s and helped develop _Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain_. She went on to write, produce, and direct _Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver_, and also wrote and directed _Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2_ and _Legacy of Kain: Defiance_.

She joined Naughty Dog as creative director, working on the Jak and Daxter series before becoming the head writer and creative director for the _Uncharted_ series.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

ohboyohboyohboy

\o\ \o/ /o/

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Can't tell if sarcastic or not.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

Raziel and Kain saga. Uncharted. Star Wars. Visceral Games. WHAT DO YOU THINK

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

>EA

That's what I think.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

EA is a devil, but Visceral held their own. In Dead Space 3 they held their own against EA pretty well, and despite the awful immersion-breaking DLC they still managed to make a damn good game. I hope they will also do fine with a Star Wars title.

Yuuzhan Vong war by Visceral.  iwantiwantiwant or post-order66 Jedi survival

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Except that awful "Awakened" DLC.

But man, things sure have changed in my absence.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

krory said:


> Except that awful "Awakened" DLC.


Shhh. Yeah, they make awful DLCs, but I am full of hope in their main games. 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

I guess it will really depend on what capacity Hennig has.

If she just assumes a writer role, still reason to worry. But if she's given the glorious master overlord director/writer/producer role, should be solid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd more more excited if I gave 2 shits about Star Wars these days. Still, if she's Creative Director, I'll expect more out of this than the upcoming movies led by that hack, J.J Abrams.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd more more excited if I gave 2 shits about Star Wars these days. Still, if she's Creative Director, I'll expect more out of this than the upcoming movies led by that hack, J.J Abrams.



Technically, they're led by Lawrence Kasdan, which is a fuck of a lot better being left in Lucas' hands.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

except the Awakened DLC wasn't awful 

actually had some decent scares and better atmosphere than most of DS3 whole campaign


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd more more excited if I gave 2 shits about Star Wars these days. Still, if she's Creative Director, *I'll expect more out of this than the upcoming movies led by that hack, J.J Abrams.*



don't remind me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2014)

krory said:


> Technically, they're led by Lawrence Kasdan, which is a fuck of a lot better being left in Lucas' hands.



True, he's still the reason why I'm even giving those movies the time of day.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

The World said:


> except the Awakened DLC wasn't awful
> 
> actually had some decent scares than most of DS3 whole campaign



Which would be worth a damn if the overall thing wasn't completely asinine.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> True, he's still the reason why I'm even giving those movies the time of day.



Considering he only worked on Empire and Jedi, the two masterpieces, and he was one of the few people smart enough to say "Fuck this shit" to the prequel trilogy when Lucas decided he wasn't rich enough...

It actually instills a lot of hope. There's a fuck of a lot more to a movie than just a director. James Mangold directed some great movies before, like Identity and Walk The Line... but The Wolverine was still trash. Because the writing was trash, mostly.

At least with Kasdan as supervisor, and actually writing the second two, I am going to go as far to guarantee it will at least be better than the prequel trilogy. And Kasdan is fixing the script for the first one.

And frankly considering what Disney has done for Marvel films, I'm willing to believe that they care a bit more about making a good movie instead of just cashing out like Lucasfilms wanted to.

Disney is a conglomerate, no doubt, but they at least produce quality films more often than not. Same can't be said for others. *coughFoxandSonycough*


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

wait what has Disney done for Marvel besides making terrible films?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh-ho-ho, you.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

didn't know you had such bad taste


----------



## Enclave (Apr 3, 2014)

I usually buy games Amy Hennig is involved with.  However?  I don't buy EA games on principal.  Will not be buying games she's involved with until she leaves EA I guess.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I usually buy games Amy Hennig is involved with.  However?  I don't buy EA games on principal.  Will not be buying games she's involved with until she leaves EA I guess.


You're missing out. EA still has some good games. Few and far between, but they are there. For example, Dead Space series. While they were gradually losing horror in favour of action, they still made for damn good games.

Dead Space 2 with Dead Space 3 mechanics would be a fucking masterpiece

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

This actually is making me more sad that Star Wars 1313 will never happen.

Figures, just when Lucasarts might _finally_ come out with a good game.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

stahp                .


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 3, 2014)

Amy Hennig on Star Wars? My hand is in my pants.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

TIE fighter, rogue squadron, battlefront, jedi knight, KOTOR 

just to name a few


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

EA is pretty shit in all of its regards but people really seem to overlook that other companies do much of the same thing.

Ubisoft _admitted_ that they cut content out of Assassin's Creed II to make launch date, and then add it as paid DLC later. But it's okay because they only charged us like three bucks for each one. And what about this recently shit of being able to buy your way to max multiplayer level on the AC multiplayer? Fuck microtransactions, they're having macrotransactions.

Capcom's had atrocious business practices, and their shit with Street Fighter x Tekken is deplorable yet still far from the first time they've pulled this kind of shit. Even great games like Dragon's Dogma were loaded down with microtransactions and minor DLC. Oh, an charging for a language pack in Japan. Yeah.

Square-Enix... oh where do I even fucking begin. They always find a way to make a buck by trying to link their games. Hitman weapons in Tomb Raider, Deus Ex items in Hitman, nevermind the countless DLC for FFXIII-2 and Lightning Returns. Hey, how would you like that Japanese soundtrack for your game? That will only be twenty dollars.

Bethesda does through patches what people criticize other companies for - putting in content planned for DLCs. How much of the shit in Skyrim do you think could have been playable from the patches alone with just a little more? 

Christ, let's not even get started with Activision.

And you'd be hardpressed to say Sony and Microsoft are squeaky-clean.

Your best bet at that point then is just getting a Wii U and enjoying their first party games because you just ruled out 80% of the video game market right there. And that's if you think Nintendo is perfect, which they are likely not.

But you know what, the publisher is still getting their big bucks either way and the only people you're punishing by not buying are the developers, the people that lose their jobs after putting in overtime every single day for years on end to get something finish on time only to be returned with pay-cuts, insults, and the eventual glory of having to claim bankruptcy when they can't find another gig or have the means or drive to start their own indie studio and take off.

When Fallout: New Vegas didn't hit the standards that were hoped,it wasn't Bethesda - the publisher - that suffered. It was Obsidian - the developer - that wasn't paid. And then they had to lay off fifty percent of their staff to make up for the loss.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not saying that other companies are shining bastions of gaming.  EA just happens to be the worst of the bunch and have screwed me over personally.  I vowed never to buy an EA game again and I'll stick to that.  It's really that simple.  I'm not missing out or anything because it's not like I can't get games I want to play elsewhere.  There's no shortage of games even if you ignore everything EA publishes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

As long as you realize how much of a hypocrite you're being, then really, that's your prerogative to argue the semantics.

Sorry to hear that.

Frankly, Microsoft, Ubisoft, Activision, Capcom and Square-Enix are all on that same tier as EA as far as I'm concerned. These are all companies that do the _exact_ same things as EA, they have the same practices concerning withholding game content for DLC, nickel-and-diming with microtransactions, and more concerned with production speed than production quality. Some of these companies, namely Ubisoft, do some of the same things that EA does in regards to customer service. There are Ubisoft reps that have literally said that if your game glitches, that means you're playing it wrong because they released it perfect. These words were literally said on the forum, and Bethesda has cheated their employees out of money arguing over semantics.

They're all deplorable, and it's just a shame you'd rather see the _innocent_ people lose their jobs over your pride instead of finding a game to enjoy.

Hatred is indeed strong.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 3, 2014)

How exactly am I being a hypocrite?

My stance is "I don't buy EA games".  The only way I'd be a hypocrite is if I proclaimed to refuse to buy EA games but in secret bought EA games.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

You've said your peace, mate. I've said mine. It's cool, it's just a little disheartening knowing what you'll find in the big bad world.

Good luck out there, dear.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 3, 2014)

Got it, you looked up what hypocracy is and realised what I said doesn't follow with it so you're bowing out.  I accept your concession.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

Enclave, what did they do to you? I vowed to never buy a Bioware game again after Mass Effect 3, but to boycott all studios? I'm curious.

//HbS


----------



## Enclave (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, the straw that broke the camels back was SimCity.  After that?  I refuse to give EA my money.  I also don't buy their products used as while that doesn't give them money?  I would personally find that hypocritical as somebody would still be profiting off of EA's products, not to mention I'd be tempted to purchase DLC which would again benefit EAs coffers.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

Ahhh, fucking SimCity. I get you. Still, seems like a bit of an overreaction to me, but I can understand it. I'm glad I didn't buy that piece of crap, and I've got Genna Bain to thanks for that.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Enclave, what did they do to you? I vowed to never buy a Bioware game again after Mass Effect 3, but to boycott all studios? I'm curious.
> 
> //HbS



Which is still a bit asinine to me. I still hate Ubisoft for what they did over Scott Pilgrim and Assassin's Creed II and their current business practices are worse than anyone else right now... but Black Flag was still fun, even though it was barely an Assassin game, and I'm holding hope for Unity.

I mean... if people boycotted Rocksteady after Urban Chaos: Riot Response, they would have never played Arkham Asylum, City, or Knight. If you boycotted Visceral after shelling out awful tie-in games like Lord of the Rings and James Bond, you would have never played Dead Space. And if you boycotted them for Dante's Inferno, you would have never played Dead Space 2 or 3.

The only developer I can see boycotting right now is Epic Games because they'll probably never make another good game again and I'm still mad about them saying no to Bulletstorm 2.

Look at Insomniac. FUSE was a fucking hot-mess... oops, time to boycott any other Insomniac games.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

This whole thing has me getting angry again about the shit with Scott Pilgrim. I mean, it takes a special kind of asshole quality for a company to okay a statement saying, "Your game glitched? That means you're _playing it wrong._"

And the one time they admitted to making a mistake (admitting that they had to cut content out of Assassin's Creed II - ironically two of the scenarios that mattered most to Ezio's history), they were met with raucous applies for there generosity of charging a whole dollar less for their DLC.

...that they flat-out said should have been in the game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

But you know what? I'll probably still buy Freedom Cry, and Liberation, and Unity because they seem fun.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

asscreed is awful 

you should feel shame and flagellate yourself in penance


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

I already do, regularly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2014)

krory said:


> And frankly considering what Disney has done for Marvel films, I'm willing to believe that they care a bit more about making a good movie instead of just cashing out like Lucasfilms wanted to.



I'd give less credit to Disney and more to actual Marvel, dude. They had their shit together when it came to the movie universe long before Disney became a factor. Disney just saw an opportunity for revenue.

From what I've read, Disney just wants to whore the fuck out of the universe. Annual movies with plenty of side character features in between the main movies.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd give less credit to Disney and more to actual Marvel, dude. They had their shit together when it came to the movie universe long before Disney became a factor. Disney just saw an opportunity for revenue.
> 
> From what I've read, Disney just wants to whore the fuck out of the universe. Annual movies with plenty of side character features in between the main movies.



You mean like Daredevil and Blade? Disney can provide a fuckload of resources and ever since Disney took over it's been a steady rise and every film seems to be getting better with the exception of, like, one (Iron Man 2, come on, that was a farce).

And Disney has the resources to actually _support_ that many projects spread across so many different people. Look at Avengers: Age of Ultron, the production stills alone of the same characters appearing in X-Men: Days of Future past are so far beyond it's not even funny. X-Men looks like just bad cosplay in comparison. And this is on top of Ant-Man and Guardians of the Galaxy and whatever else is going on. They're whoring the fuck out of the universe, yes, but there's a massive amount to the universe.

Would you rather just keep seeing them doing the same superheroes over and over again? Or is it about time Black Panther and Doctor Strange finally get some attention instead of another Spider-Man or X-Men reboot like Sony and Fox? Maybe they can just restart Thor with a younger, hotter actor? Ohh boy!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2014)

krory said:


> since Disney took over it's been a steady rise and every film seems to be getting better with the exception of, like, one (Iron Man 2, come on, that was a farce).



Hey, I liked Iron Man 2. The one I hated was 3. You just can't turn the arch nemesis of Iron man into a fucking joke character because you're too afraid of racial repercussions. That's just fucking gay and cowardly.

But yeah, I guess Disney Mickey Mouse rich money can go a long way. But it's not like Marvel didn't have money in the first place. And do you really care that much about Black Widow that you want to see a movie about her? She was always dispensable filler character in every marvel movie except the avengers.

And the last X-men movie looks pretty great, you gotta admit that. I really couldn't care less about the new Spider Man stuff though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey, I liked Iron Man 2. The one I hated was 3. You just can't turn the arch nemesis of Iron man into a fucking joke character because you're too afraid of racial repercussions. That's just fucking gay and cowardly.



Guh, to each their own. I felt what was done to the characters in Iron Man 2 were far worse. And wasn't it revealed thanks to the short that he wasn't even the REAL Mandarin?




> But yeah, I guess Disney Mickey Mouse rich money can go a long way. But it's not like Marvel didn't have money in the first place. And do you really care that much about Black Widow that you want to see a movie about her? She was always dispensable filler character in every marvel movie except the avengers.



Black Widow? No. But if that opens the window to a character I _do_ care about then I'll go for that. That's how we're getting series now for characters like Luke Cage and Iron Fist. It's a small price to pay. If this paves the way to a GOOD Doctor Strange movie then fuck yes, through Scarlett back in that spandex, I don't fucking care. If this will net me a GOOD Hulk movie with Ruffalo returning, I don't care how many times they need to pimp out Tom Hiddleston as Loki. And frankly, Hawkeye got fucking shafted and he needs his fucking dues.




> And the last X-men movie looks pretty great, you gotta admit that. I really couldn't care less about the new Spider Man stuff though.



I was interested until I saw:

1) Evan Peters as Quicksilver (who looks more like a transvestite Hwoarang from Tekken)
2) Whatever the fuck that Bishop is supposed to be
3) That it was basically Wolverine Strikes Back: The Wolverine In Time Story

I'm actually more interested in Spider-Man because at least the writers have a bit more of a smart-aleck tone for Spidey and Garfield delivers it better than Maguire. The new Goblin looks significantly better and at least there's no shoe-horned Venom. And Jesus fuck man, Electro? About fucking time.

And Emma Stone > Kirsten Dunst.

And I forgot to mention DC's Superman/Batman crossover.

Holy fuck, just what the hell.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2014)

last great thing Star Wars did before Disney took over 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTmIwOLfUlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

The World said:


> last great thing Star Wars did before Disney took over
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTmIwOLfUlM[/YOUTUBE]


I KNEW I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO LIKED THIS

//HbS


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 3, 2014)

Say what you will about EA (and I've said my fair share), but they'll make more SW games than what LucasArts would've scrapped in the same amount of time.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

I still miss Star Wars 1313.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

bigduo209 said:


> Say what you will about EA (and I've said my fair share), but they'll make more SW games than what LucasArts would've scrapped in the same amount of time.



Quantity != Quality

The difference being Lucasarts didn't even know how to find their way the fuck back after The Force Unleashed and its sequel.

It's kinda hard to come back from that shit.

And Star Wars Kinect.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2014)

krory said:


> I still miss Star Wars 1313.



Disney still owns the story I believe  Perhaps we'll get a similar game in the future but let's wait and see what EA comes up with.

They can't screw this up badly.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2014)

Ahahah...

ha...

ha....


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Good for Visceral. Hennig has more talent in her left pinky than 3/4 of the asshats who've worked at Bioware over the years.


----------

